# Les photographes que vous aimez



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Je vous propose de faire découvrir des photographies appartenant aux photographes que vous aimez. 
Vous pouvez faire un commentaire et indiquer, si vous le souhaitez, un site où l'on puisse les consulter.​






 Man Ray - Une noire et une blanche - 1926​
Site​


----------



## Lo1911 (17 Novembre 2004)

Natacha Merritt. 
Pas de photos.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Natacha Merritt.
> Pas de photos.



Ah bon ...?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup le travail de Jean-Michel Georges.  






Un autre photographe que j'apprécie, Pascal Robin. 






Il y a beaucoup de photographes dont j'aime le travail. Marc Riboud


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

Pour ses engagements, ses combats, et sa façon de dénoncer tout cela


----------



## monoeil (17 Novembre 2004)

Willy Ronis, c'est bien


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un autre photographe que j'apprécie, Pascal Robin.



Quel honneur !  Bon, c'est pas la peine de faire de la lèche : tu l'auras ton tirage dédicacé !    :love:

Jean Loup Sieff


----------



## Dedalus (17 Novembre 2004)

Pour rester dans les classiquesincontournables (quel horrible mot !) :
Diane Arbus, pour la cruauté (la douceur viendra plus tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quel honneur !  Bon, c'est pas la peine de faire de la lèche : tu l'auras ton tirage dédicacé !    :love:



Tout ça pour ça   On peut passer commande ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Natacha Merritt.
> Pas de photos.



Sisi, tu dois pouvoir trouver


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

pour moi ben là les noms qui me viennent ... 
Bon Natache Merritt (Lo en a parlé  )
Et dans un tout autre style, il y à Sarah Moon ... j'aime son travail, et peut-être surtout parce que j'ai eu l'occasion de la rencontrer  :love: de l'entendre parler de son travail  :love: 







Voila pour le moment


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quel honneur !  Bon, c'est pas la peine de faire de la lèche : tu l'auras ton tirage dédicacé !    :love:



Non, non, pas de lèche.


----------



## rezba (17 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'aime les fleurs de Robert Mapplethorpe












  Et l'art brut de Thibaut Duchenne






  Entre autres.


----------



## abba zaba (17 Novembre 2004)

J'aime bien les séries de Duane Michals.  





La suite de celle-ci.

J'ai pas trouvé celle sur le mont fujiyama, dommage


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les fleurs de Robert Mapplethorpe



Ah tiens ce Robert Mapplethorpe ... 






Non rien


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2004)

j'aime bien Beken of Cowse











C'est sûr ce n'est pas de la photographie engagée mais bon, c'est un pionnier dans la photo marine.


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2004)

Une de mes photos préférées...

 Willy Ronis : Le nu provençal






 Un des plus beaux nus photographiques qui soit.
 Un nu à la Bonnard.
 :love:​


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Novembre 2004)

Horst P. Horst, pub dans Vogue en 1939 pour les corsets Mainbocher





Francesca Woodman









David Bailey











Et tant d'autres...


----------



## joanes (17 Novembre 2004)

Une petite marine encore, de Plisson

Hommage à Tabarli, total respect pour le vieux


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Horst P. Horst, pub dans Vogue en 1939 pour les corsets Mainbocher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tiens !
 Celle-ci me rappelle quelque chose !....:hein:


----------



## FANREM (17 Novembre 2004)

Un lien intéressant sur tous les grands maitres de la photo

Perso, j'aime beaucoup W Eugene Smith

Ses deux enfants main dans la main sont une splendeur  Et ce travail sur les noirs...

Images aussi très poignantes de la catastrophe de Minamata, dont je n'ai pas trouvé les liens, mais que nous avons eu tous en mémoire a un moment ou a un autre


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je suis un fan de Jonvelle :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (18 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de photographes dont j'aime le travail. Marc Riboud




A l'affiche à Montpellier en ce moment.


----------



## Dedalus (18 Novembre 2004)

Lotte Jacobi.
Ses portraits d'Einsteins sont archiconnus, un tout petit peu moins cette belle image de Lotte Lenya
http://at.unh.edu/photo/Jacobi/gallery/






Gisele Freund aussi (très beaux portraits de Beckett et de Joyce)
http://www.the-artists.org/ArtistView.cfm?id=8A01F492-BBCF-11D4-A93500D0B7069B40

Tiens, c'est drôle, que des femmes (avec Diane Arbus)
Alors aussi 

Albert Renger-Patzsch







(peu de liens, il me faudrait scanner)

August Sander


----------



## iTof (18 Novembre 2004)

super idée  pourquoi dans le Bar ? Ce n'est pas sérieux comme sujet ? 
de superbes photo dans les postes précédents 
> mon idole, pour son travail sur le grain, la couleur, le cadrage, la lumière, les angles et les idées incomparables, mais surtout les poses des modèles : Anton Corbijn mais voir aussi... , avec de nombreuses stars de la music ou du ciné... de sublimes bouquins à collectionner   C'est également un dieu vivant du clip vidéo, qui avait (re)lancé la mode des clips  en n&b au milieu des années 80, avec un gros travail en super 8  , mais également en création scénique et art cover de disques  un touche à tout de génie !
florilège : 













































mais aussi......
> bon j'arrête parce que là je deviens lourd 
> autrement, j'adore le photojournalisme témoin d'une époque de Robert Capa 





 ou encore de Henri Cartier-Bresson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



> et pour finir, un peintre officiel de la Marine... Philip Plisson and Son's


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Novembre 2004)

Hiroshi Sugimoto


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> super idée  pourquoi dans le Bar ? Ce n'est pas sérieux comme sujet ?
> de superbes photo dans les postes précédents
> > mon idole, pour son travail sur le grain, la couleur, le cadrage, la lumière, les angles et les idées incomparables, mais surtout les poses des modèles : Anton Corbijn mais voir aussi... , avec de nombreuses stars de la music ou du ciné... de sublimes bouquins à collectionner   C'est également un dieu vivant du clip vidéo, qui avait (re)lancé la mode des clips  en n&b au milieu des années 80, avec un gros travail en super 8  , mais également en création scénique et art cover de disques  un touche à tout de génie !
> florilège :
> ...



C'est d'ailleurs lui qui a réalisé la captation d'un concert de Depeche Mode de 93 qui vient de sortir en DVD. Fabuleux


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2004)

Jan Saudek et Sara Saudkova​Découverte guidée par un Ami merci​


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Baptiste Mondino :love: (ci-dessous couverture faite pour "Charles Ernest" d'Arno)








et Stephane Sednaoui :love: :love: :love: (ci-dessous photo du clip "Big Time Sensuality" de Bjork)









et encore :love: Nobuyoshi Araki :love: :love: :love: (couverture de "Telegram")






]


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Baptiste Mondino :love: (ci-dessous couverture faite pour "Charles Ernest" d'Arno)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modern' notre amour est impossible, on a des gouts musicaux trop différents!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Modern' notre amour est impossible, on a des gouts musicaux trop différents!!!


 Mais je n'aime pas que ca :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'aime pas que ca :love: :love: :love:



Ah, ben ça va alors. On a encore une chance :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

Bill Brandt - Londres - 1952​


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

Je vais peut-être paraître ringard, j'y connais pas grand chose en photo. :rose: Mais j'aime bien Doisneau.


----------



## iTof (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être paraître ringard, j'y connais pas grand chose en photo. :rose: Mais j'aime bien Doisneau.





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 
cela ne m'étonnais pas de toi ... mais je ne pense qu'un jour quelqu'un pourra le trouver "hors champ"...


----------



## Marc-André (19 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> cela ne m'étonnais pas de toi ... mais je ne pense qu'un jour quelqu'un pourra le trouver "hors champ"...



J'ai peut-être un penchant pour les images de photo-journalisme mais bon en voici un qui mérite d'être retenu...  





Bernard Brault 

Marc-André


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

je suis entièrement d'accord avec Fabienr : Jonvelle savait nous ploger dans l'intimité des femmes :rose:. Tous ses clichés étaient savament préparés, les scènes organisées : il ne laissait rien au hasard, contrairement à ce que chacun pensait. Quant à moi je suis tombé amoureux de chaque modèle :rose: et il n'est pas rare qu'aujourd'hui je me retourne dans la rue en me demandant si telle ou telle femme n'aurait pas posé pour lui.


----------



## Dedalus (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi je suis tombé amoureux de chaque modèle :rose: .


Ma foi, je te comprends


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2004)

2 membres du forum mac G

Salamèche
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/dcartonphotographie/







Florent des Vosges
http://outreocean.free.fr/


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je suis entièrement d'accord avec Fabienr : Jonvelle savait nous ploger dans l'intimité des femmes :rose:. Tous ses clichés étaient savament préparés, les scènes organisées : il ne laissait rien au hasard, contrairement à ce que chacun pensait. Quant à moi je suis tombé amoureux de chaque modèle :rose: et il n'est pas rare qu'aujourd'hui je me retourne dans la rue en me demandant si telle ou telle femme n'aurait pas posé pour lui.


Chaque photo de Jonvelle est un ravissement. un modèle de simplicité et quand on creuse un peu, c'est un monde à part entière
Chacune de ces femmes photographiées pas lui son belles, même dans les photos les plus "simples".
Il sublime la femme par son regard de photographe et sait restituer leur beauté et leur douceur en procurant une émotion immense.
Un grand photographe.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Hiroshi Sugimoto




Il y a décidément des photographes de grands talents sur macgé.


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

Le talent, c'est ce qui peut pallier le don qu'on as pas ? :love:

non je dis pas ça pour les ½uvres rencntrées... c'est juste une question


----------



## Gregg (20 Novembre 2004)

Les plus grands artistes sont ceux dont on en parle le moins ..


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les plus grands artistes sont ceux dont on en parle le moins ..



et ceux qui parlent le moins des artistes aussi.... comme ça ils on plus de frites McCain 

(désolé deformation professionnelle de pubart  :rose: )


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les plus grands artistes sont ceux dont on en parle le moins ..




Sonnyboy : on parle pas assez de DocEvil 

Cecil : mais DocEvil, c'est pas de l'art, il fait de la cuisine façon Maïté


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Novembre 2004)

Quand je suis pas là je vous manque, hein bande de sinistrés du calbute !!!


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand je suis pas là je vous manque, hein bande de sinistrés du calbute !!!




non non "seule" Doc porte des couches intégrales


----------



## cecil (20 Novembre 2004)

Et pour en revenir un sujet, l'histoire a démontré que pour etre un artiste reconnu, aussi bien au niveau créatif qu'économique que conceptuel.... et ben il devait être d'abord...


MORT dead KAPUTT


Un artiste ça survit pas, un vrai artiste ça se drogue et sa crève dans son vomi....

après on voit si on lui adjoint ce qualificatif, puis on établis la côte....     



Pas avant... non mais  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Richard Avedon​


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a décidément des photographes de grands talents sur macgé.



Hihi, je trouverais ça presque trop encombré


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Un artiste ça survit pas, un vrai artiste ça se drogue et sa crève dans son vomi....


Alors j'ai peut-être mes chances de finir par devenir un vrai artiste.


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2004)

voui poildec' te reste plus qu'a mourir : la drogue, tu sniffes a mort, et tous les WE tu te reveilles dans ton vomi  

Ouais c'est bon t'es bien parti  

PS : j'ai pas de photographe préféré, plus des photos que j'aime. Même si Capa et Doisneau nous ont regalé a chaques clichés. Sinon j'aime bien mes photos  :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Le talent, c'est ce qui peut pallier le don qu'on as pas ? :love:
> 
> non je dis pas ça pour les ½uvres rencntrées... c'est juste une question



A la manière de : DocEvil 

Pour répondre a ta question, Wilde disait qu' "avec le talent, on fait ce qu'on peut", alors qu'avec le génie "on fait ce qu'on veut".  


Un autre photographe de grand talent et qui (cela va dans le sens de Cecil) est mort quasi-oublié : Francois Kollar, auteur d'un superbe reportage sur le monde du travail dans les années 30.




Ici la construction du "Normandie".


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

ça c'est l'instant de lumiere saisi au bon moment pour me faire assez de bien :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A la manière de : DocEvil
> 
> Pour répondre a ta question, Wilde disait qu' "avec le talent, on fait ce qu'on peut", alors qu'avec le génie "on fait ce qu'on veut".
> 
> ...



Un reportage passionnant, sur ce monde si étrange, qu'est le monde du travail..

Avec ses propres rites zé coutumes...à découvrir prochainement...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Jean Dieuzaide​


----------



## loudjena (21 Novembre 2004)

Joseph Loudelka chez Magnum pour son livre Chaos


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Hiroshi Sugimoto





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a décidément des photographes de grands talents sur macgé.



Une version couleur


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2004)




----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2004)

Pour commencer : 

Götz Diergarten 





Matthias Koch 





Joel Tettamanti 





Matthieu Bernard Reymond 





Stephen Hugues 





Peter Granser 





Martin Parr 





Miklos Gaál


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Henri Cartier-Bresson​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Pete Turner






Andy Wharol





encore Cartier Bresson


----------



## hegemonikon (28 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jean Dieuzaide​



Oui en effet... Dieuzaide :






Dans un autre genre : j'aime beaucoup le photographe du Corbusier :

*Lucien Hervé*:











par ici --> http://www.patrimoine-photo.org/dhtml-fr/actu/expositions/herve/


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2004)

Erwin Blumenfeld​


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Erwin Blumenfeld​


 Quel regard !


----------



## rezba (1 Décembre 2004)

J'aime Mario Giacomelli









​


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Très fellinienne la première !

J'allais oublier Nadar (c'est en voyant certain avatar baudelairien que j'y pense soudain...  






Quand j'ai découvert, adolescent, cette photo de Victor Hugo, j'étais complètement sidéré. Pour moi, c'était comme d'apprendre que Louis XIV avait été photographié, ou Cléopâtre pendant qu'on y est   
Félix Nadar, donc.
Et un petit Delacroix (photographié par Nadar), pendant qu'on y est !


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup le travail de Jean-Michel Georges.



C'est beau l'avant-garde! mais ça va faire des jaloux 

_delicta qvis intelligit_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2004)

Marge Casey NYC


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2004)

William Klein - Smoke - 1958​


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Une découverte récente :love:.
               Grâce à mademoiselle la diablotine .





Dave McKean
    ................................................







Ici, par exemple.
........................Ou là, aussi....


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2005)

Keiichi Tahara​


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

joli


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2005)

Tour Eiffel - 1944​





 Escorial​
Lucien Hervé​


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

Moi j'aime Helmut Newton, d'ailleur au bureau on a le l'énorme livre... Quel plaisire de le regarder je m'en lasserai jamais!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2005)




----------

